# free premium preview weekends



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

is there a place i can regularly check for when they have these free weekends?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Dish Network has 3 coming in October. See Charlie Chat Summary - September 11th, 2006.

Regularly? Just keep an eye out on the boards. Sometimes there's a little flyer stuffed in with your bill, or a short announcement on the bill itself.


----------



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

what bout DTV?


----------



## midnight75 (Jun 25, 2004)

They're currently having a Starz free preview. 

Earlier this afternoon, I was over my sisters house (she has Cox) & I saw a commercial about a Showtime free preview next month, but I don't know if DirecTV will be having it as well.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Lantian said:


> what bout DTV?


*DTV* is the accepted acronym for *D*igital *TV*.

The DBS boards have pretty much adopted the following abbreviations. 
Newcomers should learn and use these so as not to confuse.

*D** = DirecTV
*E** = EchoStar (DishNetwork)

While we're at it,

*HD* = High Definition, not hard drive
*HDD* = Hard Disk Drive


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

No I pay for HBO/STARZ SHO i dont need free weekends


----------



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

good for you

ok how bout D*?


----------



## Lurker (May 14, 2002)

You can regularly check at http://freepreviews.blogspot.com

Hope this helps.


----------



## jonsnow (Apr 18, 2006)

Oh great, the family package which I do not belong to, locals only, is going to be pissing me off again by blackouting me once, twice, three times. 
:uglyhamme


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

You're getting what you are paying for, you're just not getting what you are not paying for. Perhaps if you showed E* that you were interested in spending more than $12 per month (or so) they would show you what real money can buy.


----------

